# Long Earred Owl vs. the Red-tailed Hawk



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

The RTH won this time, when this fellow came in he had a puffed out air bubble the size of a grapefruit on his crop/neck from a puncture wound, no doubt from tangling with a RTH over nesting territory. We got all the air out and got the puncture sealed back up. He got his bandages off Sunday night and so far all is looking good, no leaks yet and he should be good to go in a couple weeks. Looks like the spring procession of mayhem is going to start early this year.

NAB 

He's in his defense pose, if I got any closer he would have given me a wing-slap like nothing any of my pigeons could do.


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

We have a Barking owl out in our woods and it's really cool to see him in real life, but this guy is amzing. Great Pic!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW, Nab! He looks like he's feelin' pretty frisky!!

As always, I'm so glad you and Nancy and the Center were able to rescue this beauty!!

And I know he can Wing Fu with the BEST! AND, look at that intent, take no quarter, look in his eyes! 

Sending quick healing wishes with love, hugs and scritches (carefully on the latter two, of course!).

FLY SAFE LONG EARRED OWL!

Shi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He is beautiful and that poise and stare from those BIG eyes would make me take a step back.

Thank you for sharing his story and picture with us.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Great picture and another great save. I'm still waiting for the book you need to write with all the pictures of your great saves and the great job you do. min


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Great shot of a beautiful bird!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wow, wow, wow! He certainly presents a most intimidating image!!! I did not know that other birds used wing-fu.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TerriB said:


> Wow, wow, wow! He certainly presents a most intimidating image!!! I did not know that other birds used wing-fu.


ROFL Terri!

I think any bird with wings could be a Wing Fu Warrior (Warrioress?). 

Naturally, there are those who really - uh - excel ! Mr. Squeaks is such a "Master!" 

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i wouldn't worry so much about wing fu with these guys it's those feet!!!
beautiful bird whenever an owl comes into my care i always feel i'm in the presence of greatness defiantly a bird that demands my respect and admiration


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

I'll take owls over hawks in my area anyday. Majestic creatures, hope he claims a good breeding area from a cooper haha.
Kurps


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

altgirl35 said:


> i wouldn't worry so much about wing fu with these guys it's those feet!!!
> beautiful bird whenever an owl comes into my care i always feel i'm in the presence of greatness defiantly a bird that demands my respect and admiration


Y'know what? You are absolutely correct!! SHADES of FREDDY in Nightmare on Elm Street!

Wing Fu AND Slashing Talons!  Definitely a force to reckon with!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

What a beautiful picture that is and I have heard that even skunks lose the battle to owls because they can't smell that good but I don't know if that is true with this particular owl---but oh what tools it has---thanks for sharing....c.hert


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i know skunk is a favorite food for great horned owls, that's why you have to be extra careful with them because they can have rabies tainted blood on their talons


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thats nice to know thanks c.hert


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> i know skunk is a favorite food for great horned owls, that's why you have to be extra careful with them because they can have rabies tainted blood on their talons


Ya know, I never would have thought about that!


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Absolutely - positively never handle one of these guys*

without wearing a good double lined nylon or leather jacket and pair of good quality welders gloves (leather garden gloves or cotton painters gloves etc. just won't cut the mustard). These birds have everything on their talons from rabbies to the black plague, they can give you a puncture wound that you won't forget, and it only takes a little tiny hole for the germs to come in.

NAB 

They feed on rodents and some (like the Vultures) feed on clarion. Even the cutest little fellows can be carrying some mighty bad stuff on those needle sharp feet


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Not really in line with this thread, but pertains somewhat.

I just heard a story on CNN that there is a rash of owl attacks in northern California. Owls preying on small dogs and cats.

On the surface, one would think a small dog or cat could potentially inflict so much injury on an owl that they would look elsewheres for a meal. Maybe food is scarce or maybe the Great Horned Owls have learned domestic dogs and cats are woosies.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*GHOs are nesting right now*

any small dog or cat that gets near a GHO's nest tree could be gone. The GHO is the only bird in North America that can run a Red-Taled Hawk or Bald Eagle out of their nest and move in to raise it's babies. The GHO is a mighty tough bird, a full grown adult female can easily snatch and carry off a full grown squirrel, I've seen one flying off with a live 4 foot Gopher snake in it's talons.

NAB


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

awww, i love saw whet owls, they are sooo adorable!!!.
scary about the owls, if i lived in no cal i would keep my critters indoors at night.
i know when i had my little 7lb doxie i used to always watch the sky for hawks when we were out walking, she had long hair and would hop thru the grass like a little bunny, i knew how she must look to a hungry hawk


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Love those beautiful muffed legs on the GHO! 

Years ago, a friend almost lost her little old Pomeranian dog from her back yard when an owl mistook it for a bunny. The owl dropped the dog soon after grabbing it but the infections resulting from the talon punctures required extensive drains and antibiotics to heal!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

TerriB said:


> Love those beautiful muffed legs on the GHO!
> 
> Years ago, a friend almost lost her little old Pomeranian dog from her back yard when an owl mistook it for a bunny. The owl dropped the dog soon after grabbing it but the infections resulting from the talon punctures required extensive drains and antibiotics to heal!


oh no, poor little doggie he's lucky to be alive


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thank God the bird dropped her. I had a Yorkie, and used to watch too.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT picture, as always, Nab!! What a handsome Owl!

From his expression, I wouldn't want to mess with him either!! That look just SCREAMS: BUZZ OFF or take the consequences!! (a.k.a. ATTACK!) 

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

He is so pretty. Love the eyes.


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

nabisho said:


> The RTH won this time, when this fellow came in he had a puffed out air bubble the size of a grapefruit on his crop/neck from a puncture wound, no doubt from tangling with a RTH over nesting territory. We got all the air out and got the puncture sealed back up. He got his bandages off Sunday night and so far all is looking good, no leaks yet and he should be good to go in a couple weeks. Looks like the spring procession of mayhem is going to start early this year.
> 
> NAB
> he looks scary, i wouldnt get close to him not even for a million, well, yeah, for a million, i would eat him, feathers and everything
> He's in his defense pose, if I got any closer he would have given me a wing-slap like nothing any of my pigeons could do.


he looks scary, i wouldnt get close to him not even for a million, well, yeah, for a million, i would eat him, feathers and everything he is a handsome fellow, i have 1 here, that i feed.


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

owls are amazing animals, very smart and dangerous, u dont want to mess with a nest, they always seem to want to scratch u on the eyes. and yes,they are adorable, but they carry every disease on the book, nevertheless, they have an immune system from hell, they dont have 2 many enemies, but they are not afraid to fight an eagle if they get cornered.


----------

